# New 1/29th scale steam crane project from THE GAL LINE



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings all, Here is the latest project I have been working on in 1/29th scale. Alan www.thegalline.com [email protected]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking model!  
(FYI, you used the wrong link..you posted the link to the webpage the photo is on, that wont work..you have 
to use the direct link to just the image itself..in photobucket, under "links to share this photo", choose "direct". 










Scot


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Scott
I tried the direct and it did not work. I used the HTML and it shows up on my machine.

thanks.
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say, can a set of more modern or HD trucks be fit to the frame? 

Looks awesome!!! 

Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Dirk Different trucks, sure if the wheel base will fit. I will check some of the other trucks I have made and see what fits. This project that I started has grown quite extensive. I have made a lot of optional parts that will allow me to configure the crane in a few different versions. Here is one option. Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is pretty neat. Later RJD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good. Is there room in the crane cab for servo's to make the crane operable? Any ideas about kit costs? Those crane pieces would be a nice starting point for a Burro self powered crane. 
Craig


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Craig

Unlike my 250 ton crane, this cab is open with no real hidden space to put servos and batteries. This crane is also a lot smaller than the 250 tonner. 
I will have a project cost for the pictured version next week with other versions to follow.
I have intended from the beginning to have the bucket and boom available separately and will have a price for that soon. They make a great flat car load.

Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

How have you done the rivits? Are they brass pins? 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Alan


Thanks for asking. The rivets you see on the crane are hand placed Tichy rivets. They are injection molded plastic. I switched over to using Tichy on this model and I am glad it did. I tighten up the tolerances on the holes that I cut and found that the rivets “snap” into the model. The installation of the rivets went fairly quickly and with no glue mess. I will prime and paint over them and they should be good to go. As I mentioned, I have drawn options which also include a faux rivet version and a version with no rivets if you want to use decal rivet sheets.



Alan


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Alan, How do the Tichy rivits compare to Grant line? 

Alan


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Alan


Grant Line is what I switched from. 1st, Tichy has a much larger selection of sizes.
2nd the Tichy rivet head crown is more defined. 3rd and most important, the rivet stem is thicker on the Tichy. The Grant Line stem is too thin to laser drill a tight tolerance hole for. Price, overall about the same.



Alan


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, that's an awesome crane! Can't wait to see more. 


-Kevin.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been wondering what you've been working on. 
This is a really smart looking unit and now I have to see how this is going to fit with my (revised) plans. 
Good looking crane unit Alan, thanks for sharing it with us. 
Cheers.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is an updated photo with paint. I have updated my website with more pictures. Alan www.thegalline.com [email protected]


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

here is the crane with the long boom and clamshell bucket. I am not sure which version I like better. any thoughts. alan


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

To me, the long boom looks right with the clamshell bucket. The shorter boom looks more suited to a hook for heavy lifting, suck as re-railing a locomotive


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

like this?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"suck as re-railing a locomotive"

Kenneth;

I hope this does not embarrass you, but that expression really made me laugh. It really does suck to have to re rail a locomotive!









Thanks,
David Meashey


----------

